#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Clientes conectador Tp-link Ac1200 Archer C50 V3

## brigati

Pessoal alguém ja usou, ou sabe quantos clientes o Tp-link Ac1200 Archer C50 V3 suporta simultaneamente? Supondo que cada usuario use 2 MB.

*?*

----------


## guiggoo

opa conseguiu algum dado? estou na procura de um roteador que faça check in pelo face.... esse é o mais em conta.... resta saber quantos clientes ele suporta

----------

